# Pensieri sulla felicità



## lunaiena (19 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Così. . . .
> Scopri chi sei, e sii cio’ che sei.
> Decidi che cosa viene prima, e scegli farlo.
> Scopri i tuoi punti di forza, usali e dai loro spazio.
> ...


----------

